# Electric Lake



## Mtnmangrizzly (Oct 8, 2007)

We were in Fairview hunting deer for the muzzy hunt and got bored during the afternoon one day and we decided to go do some fishing so we headed to electric lake. We got up there the weather was perfect probably upper 70's and the colors were BEAUTIFUL!!!and the water looked like glass 8) (This was my first time to the lake), We got the poles out baited them up with some minnows and threw out and with 5 minutes i had a fish on it was a nice Native. Out of the 3 of us we ended up with 5 fish in about 1hr 1/2 i caught 3 natives and a nice Tiger and the other fish my buddy caught(A native) got off when it got to shore so we ended up bringing back 4 fish to camp.My buddies dad was really surprised to see a tiger pulled out of there he says he spends alot of time up at the lake and has never seen one come out of there. I wouldn't know because it was my first trip up there ever but i do know i want to go back asap and take the wife and kids up to fish it before it is frozen and to cold 8)


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

THe cutthroat in electric lake are Yellowstone cutts, so they are not really natives. If they were bonnies or colorados, then they would be natives.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> THe cutthroat in electric lake are Yellowstone cutts, so they are not really natives. If they were bonnies or colorados, then they would be natives.


Once again, flydude has no reports to share but pleanty of suggestions and opinions to make. Way to welcome a new guy to the forum :roll: 
On a positive note, thanks for the report! Those yellowstone cutts sure are pretty and they eat good too! We had a lot of fun catching them this year in the spring. Did you notice lots of minnows close to shore? I need some and its a good place to catch em. Thanks again for the report.
Oh and flyguy, I am still waiting for your report, thanks for the PM back. :wink:


----------



## Mtnmangrizzly (Oct 8, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> flyguy7 said:
> 
> 
> > THe cutthroat in electric lake are Yellowstone cutts, so they are not really natives. If they were bonnies or colorados, then they would be natives.
> ...


Minows were a no we had the trap out for almost 2 hrs and got one minnow buddies dad just couldnt seem to get them..he also said he usually catches a ton there but not on that day :?


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like a nice break during the day.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I didn't know that they had put tigers in electric. Seems they are popping up everywhere. I have been catching them on north slope lakes that I had no clue they were in (like spirit lake and the middle fork of sheep creek). Sorry about the non reply nor-tah between bird hunting, bow hunting and working ive been crazy busy lately. PM me and i'll update you.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

nice report, and welcome. i love those NATIVE NATIVES that are NATIVE to electric. im glad nor-tah beat me to this point, but WHO CARES?? i call cutts "natives" and always will, regardless of what the correct term, or history of them is. Back to the point, i love to take a break when hunting to go relax and catch some fish. glad you had some success. good luck on the muzzy...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good job.

When you say "nice tiger", how nice are we talking?

They can't be much more than maybe 14 or 15 inches by now could they? (Which is still pretty nice.)

Those cutts are great out of there. I'm glad you enjoyed your first trip there.


----------



## Mtnmangrizzly (Oct 8, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Good job.
> 
> When you say "nice tiger", how nice are we talking?
> 
> ...


Probably around 16" maybe pushing 17" Not a monster but "Nice" in my book 8) Considering thats the biggest fish i have ever caught.. :lol: and im 32


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, they're really doing well in there. There's definitely plenty of water for them there...and food. :twisted:

Grow my little finned freaks...GROW!

That_ is _a pretty nice tiger.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Wow, they're really doing well in there. There's definitely plenty of water for them there...and food. :twisted:
> 
> Grow my little finned freaks...GROW!
> 
> That_ is _a pretty nice tiger.


I love the genetic engineered freak fish myself good to hear they are growing and in a couple of years this place might produce a state record. Oh goody I can't wait this lake is in my top 5 favorite places to fish.


----------



## XxFIREBOYxX (Jan 9, 2008)

Great report thanks!


----------

